# Is a NS type two what I'm looking for?



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Rossi one for sure! Better edgehold, much better pop, and damper in choppy snow. But it's really good / damp in the jump lines. Only downside is that magnetraction edges don't work well in really slushy snow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... a tiny tad magne is ok-ish, but full magne is breaking at carving. Don't like this...


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

hybrid profiles quick turning is definitely good for moguls. I personally prefer stability of camber but if i were to ride a hybrid it would be the type two or gnu space case. Also the womens type two for some reason feels stiffer than the mens (I compared a 138 womens vs mens 154 and the womens is dramatically stiffer). So the reviews may not be comparable between the two.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

stryk3z said:


> hybrid profiles quick turning is definitely good for moguls. I personally prefer stability of camber but if i were to ride a hybrid it would be the type two or gnu space case. *Also the womens type two for some reason feels stiffer than the mens (I compared a 138 womens vs mens 154 and the womens is dramatically stiffer).* So the reviews may not be comparable between the two.


You don't think that the difference might just be because it's shorter? I mean bend a long stick & then try to bend a short one of the same diameter! :blink: Short one's gonna be harder to bend. 

Might not be a _true,_ 1:1 metaphor for a snowboard comparison, but it would seem to make sense to me. :shrug:


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> You don't think that the difference might just be because it's shorter? I mean bend a long stick & then try to bend a short one of the same diameter! :blink: Short one's gonna be harder to bend.
> 
> Might not be a _true,_ 1:1 metaphor for a snowboard comparison, but it would seem to make sense to me. :shrug:


I did think about that. That's why I mentioned the board sizes, but I can't imagine flex difference THAT much. I mean the 138 womens barely even moves when u hold & push so I was kinda confused there since the mens is pretty soft. She's looking at the 151 in person though so should have a better idea I guess.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

Also I'm not sure if this goes for all brands but the gnu space case for example starts with 4.5 flex at 148cm and goes all the way up to 6 flex at max size. Might just be specific for this board since I don't remember seeing this for other brands but I dunno


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

stryk3z said:


> Also I'm not sure if this goes for all brands but the gnu space case for example starts with 4.5 flex at 148cm and goes all the way up to 6 flex at max size. Might just be specific for this board since I don't remember seeing this for other brands but I dunno


LoL! As if picking the right size, flex & profile wasn't already confusing enough? Now you gotta consider & research flex variables between different sizes of the *same* model board. :facepalm3:

(...apologies to @neni for the thread sidetracking!)  :embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Get the Funslinger neni.
That board meets most of your criteria imo.

The Type Two is the most boring board I have ever ridden.
Seriously.

The Funslinger is tied for the most fun board I have ever ridden.
It would serve as a terrific polar opposite to your Flagship, thereby giving you very different options when you hit the slopes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Get the Funslinger neni.
> That board meets most of your criteria imo.


That a men's board... too wide. I'm looking at women's NS options... 

Can you specify what you found boring? In what terms?


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I have the mens version. It's predictable and very, very easy to ride, but has zero pop.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alonzo said:


> I have the mens version. It's predictable and very, very easy to ride, *but has zero pop.*


Oh... darn...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

neni said:


> That a men's board... too wide. I'm looking at women's NS options...
> 
> Can you specify what you found boring? In what terms?


Lifeless board.
Others have commented on the lack of pop on the TT. I found it just an utterly boring ride in general. Nothing redeeming about it at all.

The Funslinger is available in sizes as small as 146.
My guess is that any of the 151, 149, or 146 would work for you.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

These are the specs for the Funslinger copied from NS's website. @neni, I don't recall what ww you prefer, but everything up to 151 in length is under 25cms. 

I rode Sabatoa's 157X Funslinger which was a wide board. (...and I mean neither my boots toes or heel came past the edge of it @ +\-15° ducked!) :blink:

My point is,.. it wasn't at all hard to get on edge. So maybe even if the one you're lookin at is a little wider than optimal? It might still work for you. 

-edit-
Actually,.. what I meant to say was, If you want to "_consider_" a FS instead of the T2? Then it might not be too wide for you. 

FUNSLINGER Specs. 
Size*	Waist	Edge	Sidecut** (Toe/Heel) Tip / Tail
146	24.5	112	Vario 700/635	28.9
149	24.7	113	Vario 735/657	29.2
151	24.8	115	Vario 755/676 29.3
153	25.0	117	Vario 783/701	29.5
156	25.3	119	Vario 818/736 29.8

:grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Lifeless board.
> Others have commented on the lack of pop on the TT. I found it just an utterly boring ride in general. Nothing redeeming about it at all.
> 
> The Funslinger is available in sizes as small as 146.
> My guess is that any of the 151, 149, or 146 would work for you.


What other boards (brands) do you have?

When I've gone from riding my Endeavor Live, pretty much any Burton and stuff like Capita DOA....... anything Never Summer is just pale in comparison. Not to mention that damn profile. Lots of edge though, and super easy to turn all of them. Very easy to ride.

Endeavor boards have real POP. Mine is like 4yrs old and I used it a lot before..... took it out on Sunday and that thing boosts. 

I simply tried a few NS before only because of all the hype in this forum... but now I don't even bother.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Funslinger has plenty of pop, it's the T2 that doesn't. 

Neni, what aspects do you want to prioritize here? 



> good edgehold in the hardpack mornings and carves great, has pop and is easy on my knees when landing jumps, and is nice to negociate through afternoon crud n moguls.


Could you order the characteristics in order of importance?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Actually,.. what I meant to say was, If you want to "_consider_" a FS instead of the T2? Then it might not be too wide for you.


Negative. Everything above 24cm already is what you guys would call a "wide" board. Even on a 23.5 my toes have no overhang... I do already ride such a "wide" as daily driver. Not interested in going X wide. I already have enough boards which need lots of leg; this one should be more lightfooted fun than strenuous sports 

A 146 / 24.5cm would be double nonsense: X wide which makes life just hard for carving AND too short i.e. no fun carving anyway. 

Carving is too big a part of my everyday riding; I won't further compromise there. I'd say >115cm eff edge and <24.3cm wide are the outer thresholds. In short: no men's board will fit the bill. 



F1EA said:


> What other boards (brands) do you have?
> 
> When I've gone from riding my Endeavor Live, pretty much any Burton and stuff like Capita DOA....... anything Never Summer is just pale in comparison. Not to mention that damn profile. Lots of edge though, and super easy to turn all of them. Very easy to ride.
> 
> ...


I have/had Burton, Ride (no thanks; customers services sucks), Jones, Volkl and RadAir. Endeavor - like Venture - are unicorns over here. Available are brands like Burton, Jones, GNU, Roxy, Salomon, Ride, Capita, Nitro, NS, Arbor, K2, Rome

Currently riding a Jones women's Flagship 154 and Volkl Savvy Rocker 146, so the outer corners of burly freeride and noodly freestyle are covered. The middle of the road all day all mtn is vacant 

NS just caught my attention cos they had <24cm width options which was intriguing. And since the Raptor of SO was such a great ride (easy n great to carve, easy turning in moguls, great dampening). But if there's any other brand with great carving poppy women's models, I'm open.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm surprised you don't go back home with twice the number of boards you came with when you visit state side. I'd think the prices must be crazy low for state side made boards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Funslinger has plenty of pop, it's the T2 that doesn't.
> 
> Neni, what aspects do you want to prioritize here?
> 
> ...


Must: Carvability and pop

The others come for free (as I'm used to a Jones Flagship I assume anything else will feel comparably easy to negotiate through moguls and soft to land)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at the Arbor Swoon rocker. 

And this will come as a shock to those that have been here a while, but I've been having some pretty good times on some Mervins, like the Space Case. I'm still not convinced their quite worth the money, but a good sale helps. So maybe consider the Gnu Velvet or Ladies Choice.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Seems the safe bet is a Jones Twin Sister, 149 or 152. A step down from your flag in a familiar way. I've a friend who rides a 152 at (guessing 135-140lb?) and it never lets her down, she's a solid rider but definitely not your calibre. 

Burton Talent Scout 149 could work too, and ff you can handle the graphics, there's the Capita Jess Kimura Pro 150.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

I rode on TT over 30 times this season. The pop feels okay to me. Haven't got a chance to ride the funslinger but I believe it's supposed to be a freestyle board instead of all mtn freestyle...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Seems the safe bet is a Jones Twin Sister, 149 or 152. A step down from your flag in a familiar way. I've a friend who rides a 152 at (guessing 135-140lb?) and it never lets her down, she's a solid rider but definitely not your calibre.


Lol, I hadn't looked at it on purpose cos I didn't want yet another Jones. But yeah, it'll be on the demo list. 

Also NS Aura, Hel YES and Rome Gold are on the to demo list.



Phedder said:


> and ff you can handle the graphics, there's the Capita Jess Kimura Pro 150.


Had to google it. WTF?! You're _kitting_ me?! It's so uber ugly, it already is borderline cool. If it's a hardcharging aggressive deck? I'd proly get it just for the irony :laugh:



Nivek said:


> Look at the Arbor Swoon rocker.


A rocker...? interesting. Had looked at the camber version. Sweet looking. Gonna put it on a demo list. Cannot imagine that a rocker really rips carves tho... Where does it gets pop out of a carve from if there's no camber to load? (It's 5am, my brain's bit slow)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Seems the safe bet is a Jones Twin Sister, 149 or 152. A step down from your flag in a familiar way. I've a friend who rides a 152 at (guessing 135-140lb?) and it never lets her down, she's a solid rider but definitely not your calibre.
> 
> Burton Talent Scout 149 could work too, and ff you can handle the graphics, there's the Capita Jess Kimura Pro 150.


Those are good recommendations. Maybe the Airheart instead of the Twin Sister to be a bit more lively and carvier while sacrificing just a little pow performance?

Capita Kimura would be a great fit.

Burton Feelgood?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

If you are interested in the Jess Kimura the graphics on the '15 might be more appealing. 

https://fourword.ca/CAPITA-WO-JESS-KIMURA-PRO-146-2015-141107014615-58762/

My girlfriend has this one and she says it's her favorite board ever. She also just got last years Hel Yes but hasn't ridden it yet. From the descriptions it sounds like the Hel Yes is a bit more freeride oriented than the Kimura.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Danger pony!!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

It's gonna be a Hel Yes cos Aura and co were unavailable and if a girl has the shopping frenzy she cannot wait till next season  Tracked one down in a little shop in the next city. Gonna fetch it next week. Oh man! Now I need to find a resort which is still open after Easter cos I can't torture myself all summer long staring at the unused deck marveling about how it rides :laugh:

Edit: didn't happen; they had only a tiny size left.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> It's gonna be a Hel Yes cos Aura and co were unavailable and if a girl has the shopping frenzy she cannot wait till next season  Tracked one down in a little shop in the next city. Gonna fetch it next week. Oh man! Now I need to find a resort which is still open after Easter cos I can't torture myself all summer long staring at the unused deck marveling about how it rides :laugh:


hahah that's torture. 

Yeah a bunch of good recommendations up there. I think the Capita jess Kimura would be super cool. Keep you young 

Also the Burton Talent Scout looks perfect. It's got the same core and triax-glass as most of the men's Family Tree boards, so should be sweet and poppy without an overly aggressive feel. 

But most of the others are fine too. Hel Yes looks sweet. 

Even a Funslinger is not too bad being wider because of the extra rocker. Also, even IF it didnt have as much 'true pop' as some of the other boards; the pop in rocker boards is very accessible, so it somewhat makes up on ollies and stuff.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Hel yes looks sweet, be sure to let us know how you got on with it, I can't see you going wrong with anything from YES, They seem to make decks people are stoked on. What size are you settling on?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> The Hel yes looks sweet, be sure to let us know how you got on with it, I can't see you going wrong with anything from YES, They seem to make decks people are stoked on. What size are you settling on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I'll try the 149 first. If it's absolutely odd, I could still change to the 152, but that one if fairly wide. However, I still have the NS Aura in mind... That one comes in so promising specs, long AND narrow... The NS Raptor I had tried some years back had such a great acceleration out of carves, it almost kicked me off in the first turns, lol, it was fabulous. In the same time it was super damp, swallowing all the uneven suface. Maybe it was cos it was a 164, but if the Aura has similar characteristics? And I can get my brain used to the middle rocker? It could be a very nice contrast to the Flag. 

Thus a mid sized Hel Yes for the days when the resort is crowded... do some carves if there's an empty spot, throw in some jumps, if hitting traffic jam, do some butters, ride some turns switch, and when the moguls pile up in the afternoon, play with them. 
And the in addition an Aura 155 for the day when empty groomers invite to carve. 

That's the idea at least .


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Middle rocker is lots of fun, real easy boards to manipulate under your feet, like F1EA posted those boards just like to turn and he has a solid point that the flex is easily accessible compared to camber dominate decks where your fighting the mid section to flex it to your liking, edge hold your probably gonna be disappointed considering what your used to riding, rocker boards especially softer flexing ones ride small, mostly cause it's easier to over flex them when your driving your weight when railing that edge. If you lower your edge hold standard you'll probably be pleasantly surprised, it's not going to be on rails when you drive it, but then again that's not the purpose of rocker, on your cobra experience, you have to factor in it was a bit oversized you won't get the same results when you size down a rocker to your weight.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Middle rocker is lots of fun, real easy boards to manipulate under your feet, like F1EA posted those boards just like to turn and he has a solid point that the flex is easily accessible compared to camber dominate decks where your fighting the mid section to flex it to your liking, edge hold your probably gonna be disappointed considering what your used to riding, rocker boards especially softer flexing ones ride small, mostly cause it's easier to over flex them when your driving your weight when railing that edge. If you lower your edge hold standard you'll probably be pleasantly surprised, it's not going to be on rails when you drive it, but then again that's not the purpose of rocker, on your cobra experience, you have to factor in it was a bit oversized you won't get the same results when you size down a rocker to your weight.


↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
THIS. great description. I have a Type 2 and NS gets either a lot of love, or a lot of hate. I beat the shit out of my TT for 2 full seasons now and it gives me the ability to go into more exposed terrain, need be, cuz I know that it will usually come out unscathed. I would give durability a 9/10 from my experience. The topsheet does get a bit peely at the edges if you knick something but ever so slightly and not noticable unless you run your finger alongside the top edge.

this board has ninja like edge to edge ability. Glade runs are a dream on this thing and you can slay moguls. Instead of speed checking by washing your board out you can throw in like 5 quick carves instead to bring you back down, that's how easy it is to maneuver. Tight snappy turns excels on this board. The edge hold is pretty good and has held up for me in variable conditions, but this isn't a long carve freeride deck. I would say it's an all mountain freestyle board. It has decent pop, good dampness, doesn't chatter much, can handle chop, loves to spin n jump. Have had this out in a pow day and takes very little to work, floats very well in my opinion on a centered stance. Forget about nipple scraping a carve on harder snow, but you can get close on the soft stuff. It can handle speed but really would prefer to turn, making it hard to straight line or take into a tight chute. All mountain aggressive yet still playful board. As I'm looking for a splitboard the ONLY thing pushing me away from the CRC NS boards is the lack of confidence it instills at high speeds.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice Proto in your pic @CauseNAffect ! One of the more beautiful topsheets I have seen in person. When I read your description and hear similar feedback from those who truly shred and love this deck, it moves back up to my #1 choice to replace my GNU Ladies Choice. However, I'm still on the fence as I've done CRC for quite awhile now and maybe want a little more camber, so we'll see what happens  I've ridden the Funslinger, so if the ladies proto is stiffer with even better edge hold, that just might be what I'm after.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Thus a mid sized Hel Yes for the days when the resort is crowded... do some carves if there's an empty spot, throw in some jumps, if hitting traffic jam, do some butters, ride some turns switch, and when the moguls pile up in the afternoon, play with them.
> And the in addition an Aura 155 for the day when empty groomers invite to carve.
> 
> That's the idea at least .


Careful, you're starting to sound like a resort rider  You don't think the 149 will be too short for you? Based on what you're used to riding and preference? Even if this is for a different type of riding? 

I thought the Aura looked pretty sweet myself


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I just rode a 45+ degree face at tuckermans ravine this weekend that was pretty iced over / hard crust and the thing was fine, been to whistler and snowbird down the gnar with it and i've never not had confidence, only times when ur a lil sketched out is when you're FLYING at crazy speeds. As I said it wants to turn. But i've had 2 seasons of pure joy on it. My board feels like a 7/10 stiffness wise, other people say it is more flexy. Definitely stiffer than the funslinger with a better hold. It's a more aggressive version of the funslinger without a doubt. You'll be happy with it if youre accustom to NS CRC profiles.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Rogue said:


> I've ridden the Funslinger, so if the ladies proto is stiffer with even better edge hold, that just might be what I'm after.


It is both stiffer and has a better edge hold than Funslinger. T2 is markedly less damp, less poppy, but not without pop entirely, very good accelerating out of turns, terrific holding speed on cattracks, way much better than Funslinger going through chop and chunder. 

Funslinger has better float in powder. I'm still debating which board is better in moguls, and by moguls I don't mean bumps that naturally form by the end of the day but artificially constructed heavily moguled fields. I also had no problem doing ground tricks or spinning 360s on both boards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rogue said:


> Careful, you're starting to sound like a resort rider  You don't think the 149 will be too short for you? Based on what you're used to riding and preference? Even if this is for a different type of riding?
> 
> I thought the Aura looked pretty sweet myself


Lol, maybe the quiver pathway will keep me from calling it a day early . If seasons continue to be so bad? Little snow and only part of the mtn open? We're doomed to ride crowded groomers in crap contitions more often.

Honestly, everyhing below 155 makes my gut feel uncomfortable, but it's an experiment. Enlargement of riding style somehow requires to get off the same old type n size of decks...


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

My fiance has the Jones Twin Sister and she loves it. Can rip turns, stable at high speeds and she loves taking it into the park with us on jumps, boxes etc. I know you want to try something new, but its a solid deck. She initially wanted the Hel Yes but our shop had the Twin Sister at a solid price cos it was a demo. But I think either of these two you would love.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Lol, maybe the quiver pathway will keep me from calling it a day early . If seasons continue to be so bad? Little snow and only part of the mtn open? We're doomed to ride crowded groomers in crap contitions more often.
> 
> Honestly, everyhing below 155 makes my gut feel uncomfortable, but it's an experiment. Enlargement of riding style somehow requires to get off the same old type n size of decks...


Indeed, which is why I have hopped on bigger/stiffer boards lately and find I am enjoying something different. Hence my conclusion it's time to move on from my current LC. Expanding horizons


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Middle rocker is lots of fun, real easy boards to manipulate under your feet, like F1EA posted those boards just like to turn and he has a solid point that the flex is easily accessible compared to camber dominate decks where your fighting the mid section to flex it to your liking, *edge hold your probably gonna be disappointed considering what your used to riding, rocker boards especially softer flexing ones ride small, mostly cause it's easier to over flex them when your driving your weight when railing that edge. If you lower your edge hold standard you'll probably be pleasantly surprised, it's not going to be on rails when you drive it, but then again that's not the purpose of rocker,* on your cobra experience, you have to factor in it was a bit oversized you won't get the same results when you size down a rocker to your weight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


The part I bolded is totally untrue. Rocker boards can have great edge hold and carve just as well as camber boards. Even more so with CRC, because that profile typically gives you a long EE so you can get great edge hold.
The real problem/issue with center rocker for carving/edge hold is that your fore/aft weight distribution has to be much more spot on - if you are too far forward/backward (or forward/backward at the wrong time) and you lose pressure along almost half the edge.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> The part I bolded is totally untrue. Rocker boards can have great edge hold and carve just as well as camber boards. Even more so with CRC, because that profile typically gives you a long EE so you can get great edge hold.
> The real problem/issue with center rocker for carving/edge hold is that your fore/aft weight distribution has to be much more spot on - *if you are too far forward/backward (or forward/backward at the wrong time) and you lose pressure along almost half the edge.*


This is the opposite of reality. A traditional rockered board has a shorter effective. They shine in powder, park, and have great maneuverability edge to edge, like my experience with my Type 2 even while being a hybrid CRC. They DO NOT carve as well as camber boards regardless of technique, which is why I'm now looking for opposite profile (RCR) so that I can still float in pow but hammer my carves more.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CauseNAffect said:


> This is the opposite of reality. A traditional rockered board has a shorter effective. They shine in powder, park, and have great maneuverability edge to edge, like my experience with my Type 2 even while being a hybrid CRC. They DO NOT carve as well as camber boards regardless of technique, which is why I'm now looking for opposite profile (RCR) so that I can still float in pow but hammer my carves more.


This generalization seems to limp... 
Both NS I looked at - T2 and Aura - have a nice long effective edge... _longer _than with both my RCR decks (Jones Flagship, Ride Farah), or even more than the trad. camber Nitro Victoria, and the same amount like a trad. camber Burton Feelgood.

There's more to carving than the edge... stiffness is an in important factor as well. I assume, it's the rather soft flex of your deck which results in lower carvability. The CRC NS Raptor my SO had was an awesome carver, digging deep trenches carving at speed.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Effective edge has very little to do with camber profile, you can't say a rocker domiant board will have less than a camber dominant board. It almost entirely depends where the contact points are. 

A hybrid profile like NS ripsaw profile makes it easier to engage more of the effective edge earlier in a turn, helping provide grip. The contact points and the center rocker section engage the snow without requiring much force, compared to a stiff full camber board where you have to put more force into the board to decamber it or tilt it higher on edge to fully engage the edge. 

I actually really like the ripsaw profile on ice, keep it on edge and it's fantastic. My Type 2 had undoubtedly better edgehold than my Endeavor cobain which is camber dominant, but also a shorter EE for the same board length and similar flex. Likely due to the extra camber in the ripsaw profile helping provide more pressure at the contact points, whereas the RCR Cobain had rockered and slightly softer tips which would give out sooner on a hard carve.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Effective edge has very little to do with camber profile, you can't say a rocker domiant board will have less than a camber dominant board. It almost entirely depends where the contact points are.
> 
> A hybrid profile like NS ripsaw profile makes it easier to engage more of the effective edge earlier in a turn, helping provide grip. The contact points and the center rocker section engage the snow without requiring much force, compared to a stiff full camber board where you have to put more force into the board to decamber it or tilt it higher on edge to fully engage the edge.
> 
> I actually really like the ripsaw profile on ice, keep it on edge and it's fantastic. My Type 2 had undoubtedly better edgehold than my Endeavor cobain which is camber dominant, but also a shorter EE for the same board length and similar flex. Likely due to the extra camber in the ripsaw profile helping provide more pressure at the contact points, whereas the RCR Cobain had rockered and slightly softer tips which would give out sooner on a hard carve.


How would you size a ripsaw deck? Do the ride longer? I've no clue at all what one has to consider when sizing this new to me profile.
I'm torn between 155 and 157 Aura. 157 is tempting cos it's still very narrow; however, the longest deck in a lineup is usually thought for the heavier rider, which I ain't...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

neni said:


> How would you size a ripsaw deck? Do the ride longer? I've no clue at all what one has to consider when sizing this new to me profile.
> I'm torn between 155 and 157 Aura. 157 is tempting cos it's still very narrow; however, the longest deck in a lineup is usually thought for the heavier rider, which I ain't...


Given you're background you're not the easiest person to size a board for! >

I guess they can feel longer on edge, the contact points at the tip and tail can certainly bite hard, but a slight shift in weight pops the nose or tail off the snow so you can maneuver very quickly as well, which makes it super fun in moguls. The 2cm difference is really splitting hairs, but I couldn't see how the 155 wouldn't be enough for you given you have your flag for anything really demanding. The 155 already has more EE than the flag as well.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CauseNAffect said:


> This is the opposite of reality. A traditional rockered board has a shorter effective. They shine in powder, park, and have great maneuverability edge to edge, like my experience with my Type 2 even while being a hybrid CRC. They DO NOT carve as well as camber boards regardless of technique, which is why I'm now looking for opposite profile (RCR) so that I can still float in pow but hammer my carves more.


This is very wrong. ^



Aaaaanyways, regarding EE, you dont get more EE per board lenght because of the profile. The reason NS has typically longer-ish edge is because they tend to blunt the tips. A 158 with blunted tips can squeeze in a couple cms more of EE than a board with round or elongated nose..... 

Also, many manufacturers do different base bevel angles. So some boards targetted to freestyle or for powder will have 1 or 2 base bevel, etc.

Flat to rocker floats the best out of all profiles. Also pop is very accessible and does not have the bouncy feeling of CRC or full rocker. Its not as stable or energetic as camber, but it's playful like crc without the washiness. Big mtn freeride sticks tend to add the camber for stability and energy return more than for edge hold. You can add a ton of edge hold to any board by just doing 98* side edge angle.

As for sizing, you dont need to size any diferent for ripsaw or any profile. Just look at flex rating, EE, board width and sidecut r to compare and get an idea with other boards you ride.

But before buying any board, I think it's better to try it. Reviews are useless. Different people like different things and most "reviews" are likely a sales pitch. 

Unless you dont care about the $ and are happy experimenting... I do this. Sometimes I get something just to try it or also we do get lots of demos around here so it's easy to try stuff (if you dont mind "wasting" some mtn time for experimenting). You can have fun on any board


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> But before buying any board, I think it's better to try it.


Absolutely. Before breaking my head about the sizing details, I first gave to check with a demo if my dusty brain still has enough plasticity to get used to this new profile, lol.

Is it winter yet?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

CauseNAffect said:


> ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
> Forget about nipple scraping a carve on harder snow, but you can get close on the soft stuff. It can handle speed but really would prefer to turn, making it hard to straight line or take into a tight chute. All mountain aggressive yet still playful board. As I'm looking for a splitboard the ONLY thing pushing me away from the CRC NS boards is the lack of confidence it instills at high speeds.


I disagree with this. 

I love my T2, and one of the reasons is because of how fast I can go in a straight line on it. I can also get pretty damn low carving on crust as well.

I don't know why everyone goes on about "pop" with snowboards, but most of this is super subjective. I personally think it has fine pop. It won't have as much as a Funslinger or Ultra Fear, but that's to be expected I would think.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I disagree with this.
> 
> I love my T2, and one of the reasons is because of how fast I can go in a straight line on it. I can also get pretty damn low carving on crust as well.
> 
> I don't know why everyone goes on about "pop" with snowboards, but most of this is super subjective. I personally think it has fine pop. It won't have as much as a Funslinger or Ultra Fear, but that's to be expected I would think.


Yo yo yo man where the hell have you been man? Where you hibernating???


And no, pop is not subjective. Whether you like/want more or less pop, is.

Also Ultrafear has even less pop than a DOA (which is about the equal-ish segment to the Proto II). DOA has tons of pop, i've tried it and it's a machine. Ultrafear is even flat camber, and still has more pop than Proto II. I havent tried the Proto II though; but when a CRC board has less pop than a flat board....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Is it winter yet?


Would you believe we rode knee-deep untracked pow yesterday? 

Also, got my split setup all ready to go. Should be able to squeeze at least one more month of riding after end of May.... 
#saynotospring


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yo yo yo man where the hell have you been man? Where you hibernating???
> 
> 
> And no, pop is not subjective. Whether you like/want more or less pop, is.
> ...


Sup dude! texted you the other day and you never responded. Figured you broke up with me without telling me. Dick move. 

I suppose I can understand what you're saying. I haven't tried every board, but some are easier to get off the ground than others. I don't have experience with the DOA, but I had an UF. 

But everyone is constantly talking about "pop" on here. The T2 is fun as fuck and can take it anywhere. It's definitely not boring at all. I can ollie on it just fine. Not as easy on the Funslinger, but that should be expected.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Sup dude! texted you the other day and you never responded. Figured you broke up with me without telling me. Dick move.
> 
> I suppose I can understand what you're saying. I haven't tried every board, but some are easier to get off the ground than others. I don't have experience with the DOA, but I had an UF.
> 
> But everyone is constantly talking about "pop" on here. The T2 is fun as fuck and can take it anywhere. It's definitely not boring at all. I can ollie on it just fine. Not as easy on the Funslinger, but that should be expected.



lol whut? No text man. But maybe it's because my phone keeps freezing dead when its cold. That's it though, my wife MADE me change it... got an S8 but have to wait until end of the month for it. 

And yeah all boards are fun. The problem are skis.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

CauseNAffect said:


> This is the opposite of reality. A traditional rockered board has a shorter effective. They shine in powder, park, and have great maneuverability edge to edge, like my experience with my Type 2 even while being a hybrid CRC. They DO NOT carve as well as camber boards regardless of technique, which is why I'm now looking for opposite profile (RCR) so that I can still float in pow but hammer my carves more.


Mostly wrong:
- Rocker does not result a shorter edge. As others (F1EA, Phedder) have already explained, EE depends on the shape (looking from the top), not the camber profile. But even more, a camber profile that pushes the contact points closer to the snow (CRC, 'traditional' camber) means that more EE is engaged at lower heel angles than profiles with lifted contact points (like RCR).
- Rocker boards (especially stiffer ones) carve perfectly fine with proper technique. Many rocker boards have been top choices for carvers for years - eg Rome Mod Rocker and Reverb Rocker. There are links on this forum to a guy who seriously carves his NS boards. Heck even something like the Spring Break Tree Hunter lays down pencil lines.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Lifeless board.
> Others have commented on the lack of pop on the TT. I found it just an utterly boring ride in general.





Alonzo said:


> has zero pop.





Phedder said:


> ... has plenty of pop, it's the T2 that doesn't.





Kyler said:


> The pop feels okay to me.





CauseNAffect said:


> It has decent pop





Noreaster said:


> T2 is markedly less damp, less poppy, but not without pop entirely





Matty_B_Bop said:


> I don't know why everyone goes on about "pop" with snowboards, but most of this is super subjective. I personally think it has fine pop





F1EA said:


> And no, pop is not subjective. Whether you like/want more or less pop, is.


yeah... very obviously not subjective


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> yeah... very obviously not subjective


Water still freezes at 0C whether you find it to be cold or not.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't mind less pop as long as it's easily accessible, my technique is shit where I can't really launch off that traditional ollie, that quick lazy (skate style ) ollie is what I prefer. Flat profile seems the way to go for this.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

One thing you wont like is the edge hold on what you considered hard packed. It is shit. I ride the neversummer crc profile 80% of the time. When its a groomer day I ride camber. As you saw I keep my camber board in my truck all season. Once you carve on camber you wont want crc... 

There is no question that you could have fun with the board and its great for certain thing's, YOU or SO could carve it because you're great riders. you ride hard and fast on edge and crc just isnt the way to go. On a deep powder day you would be in love though.... you are probably in the top 5% of riding ability and could smoke 90% of the guys on the slopes and probably 95% of the ones on this forum (no offense guys). The average weekend rider cant understand that ability level.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, about that T2 pop thing, the curious thing is that those commenting on how it has no pop either took it out for a maybe a run and a half or never tried it at all.

Great skilled testers, y'all.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Yeah, about that T2 pop thing, the curious thing is that those commenting on how it has no pop either took it out for a maybe a run and a half or never tried it at all.
> 
> Great skilled testers, y'all.


I put around 15 days on mine in all conditions, and looking through trace tells me I probably average 50-60 jumps a day. For how I ride, the board became a let down compared to my more camber dominant boards which are a blast to pop off everything in sight. The TT is a snowboard, of course it can pop or ollie, but it just doesn't give you much of a return for the effort you put in. I found the tip and tail 'mushy' for lack of a better word, whereas I like snappy. For a board marketed as an all mountain freestyle machine, it just falls flat when trying to generate air compared to a lot of other boards in that category. If you're only going to take it off kickers that's fine because as long as your speed is good, you'll be solid. For sending it 10-15ft off a cat track, it's just not there. 

Everything else about it is great, I actually loved carving on it, NS sidecuts are dialed in and you could drive that back knee in and accelerate out of a turn better than any other hybrid I've ridden. Best twin I've ridden in powder as well, the dampness and being able to pop the nose up with a slight shift in weight was really nice.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Argo said:


> One thing you wont like is the edge hold on what you considered hard packed. Once you carve on camber you wont want crc...


I would agree, also my feelings on rocker vs cam in regards to carving but perhaps it's preference here judging by the responses. You can make lightning fast carves but on a groomer you can't lay down on your carves without losing the edge.

You can load the board up pretty well with a minimal effort on bigger jumps. On flat ground it doesn't have much pop to it though. I wouldn't call it dead but it ain't springin that's for sure. It's a sacrifice you can make considering the other features.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Yeah, about that T2 pop thing, the curious thing is that those commenting on how it has no pop either took it out for a maybe a run and a half or never tried it at all.
> 
> Great skilled testers, y'all.


I actually love my Type Two. It's a really fun board because it's _so_ easy to ride. Turns great, butters well, is the most forgiving, predictable thing I've stepped on in my life, which is why it's my lazy board. There are no surprises when riding my Type Two. Turns actually feel really awesome on it, even though it's really soft for my taste, and I don't find it to be as squirrelly flat basing as other CRC boards I've ridden (though I am essentially never flat basing - only when buttering or setting up for an ollie, I'm always on edge). I will never sell it, and recommend it as a great board choice.

With that being said, it is literally the least poppy board I have ridden since the 90's. I bring a minimum of two boards to the hill every day, and have put close to 20 days on my Type Two. I just stepped off the hill after the 41st day of my 22nd season. In that time I have ridden a few boards, and I know what a poppy board feels like. The Type Two is a dead board - it pops like a skateboard that has been left in the rain.

That's fine, the lack of pop is definitely at least partially responsible for how predictable it is - it will _never_ buck. No board is awesome at everything, which is why quivers are key. The Type Two is a great cruiser, has a really well-tuned flex and sidecut, and is board you could ride half-confidently while drunk and underslept; that's why it's my lazy board.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Phedder said:


> I put around 15 days on mine in all conditions, and looking through trace tells me I probably average 50-60 jumps a day. For how I ride, the board became a let down compared to my more camber dominant boards which are a blast to pop off everything in sight. The TT is a snowboard, of course it can pop or ollie, but it just doesn't give you much of a return for the effort you put in. I found the tip and tail 'mushy' for lack of a better word, whereas I like snappy. For a board marketed as an all mountain freestyle machine, it just falls flat when trying to generate air compared to a lot of other boards in that category. If you're only going to take it off kickers that's fine because as long as your speed is good, you'll be solid. For sending it 10-15ft off a cat track, it's just not there.
> 
> Everything else about it is great, I actually loved carving on it, NS sidecuts are dialed in and you could drive that back knee in and accelerate out of a turn better than any other hybrid I've ridden. Best twin I've ridden in powder as well, the dampness and being able to pop the nose up with a slight shift in weight was really nice.


It's good that you actually rode the board for any appreciable amount of time but comparing a CRC to a camber dominant board and saying that yeah, it sure ain't as poppy and can't carve just as good is a wrong premise to begin with. That's not what CRCs are made for. If you want to carve your way to China and blast off cat tracks to the Moon stay with camber. Managing expectations is a key. 

Btw, less of tying trampolines to your feet you're not gonna send it 15' off a cat track no matter what board profile you have. Unless your cat track has a 15' cliff on the side. :grin:

Is that how NS markets T2, as an "all mountain freestyle machine"? I haven't noticed. I know their men's version flex is more forgiving compared to women's, that's why they probably thought it would be good idea to promote it as a freestyle board. Their women's version is a rather straightforward all mountain thing which, considering its stiff flex and mild pop, is kinda hard to sell as anything else. In any of its iterations T2 is not the best all mountain deck out there, certainly not a machine. It's a nice solid board though, definitely fills the niche for some aspects of riding. But I wouldn't be comparing it to a camber or camrock, that would be doing a disservice to the board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Yeah, about that T2 pop thing, the curious thing is that those commenting on how it has no pop either took it out for a maybe a run and a half or never tried it at all.
> 
> Great skilled testers, y'all.


If you need more than a run and a half to tell if a board has good pop.... you're not much of a "skilled tester" are ya?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> It's good that you actually rode the board for any appreciable amount of time but comparing a CRC to a camber dominant board and saying that yeah, it sure ain't as poppy and can't carve just as good is a wrong premise to begin with. That's not what CRCs are made for. If you want to carve your way to China and blast off cat tracks to the Moon stay with camber. Managing expectations is a key.


I was actually tempted to add that to my post but didn't want to get too long winded. Yes of course the CRC will never compare pop wise to camber or camrock, but even for CRC I found it limp. I also own a funslinger which I feel has better pop, as did the Forum Destroyer Double Dog I owned a few years back. I also said I loved how it carved, definitely better than my RCR Endeavor Cobain. The TT has great edgehold and the right combination of flex and sidecut to make any radius carve enjoyable. 



Noreaster said:


> Btw, less of tying trampolines to your feet you're not gonna send it 15' off a cat track no matter what board profile you have. Unless your cat track has a 15' cliff on the side. :grin:


Hah, I meant distance, not amplitude. Far less impressive. Now with enough speed yeah sure that distance is easily attainable, but I'd rather not have to be going that fast to get that much air time. 



Noreaster said:


> Is that how NS markets T2, as an "all mountain freestyle machine"? I haven't noticed. I know their men's version flex is more forgiving compared to women's, that's why they probably thought it would be good idea to promote it as a freestyle board. Their women's version is a rather straightforward all mountain thing which, considering its stiff flex and mild pop, is kinda hard to sell as anything else. In any of its iterations T2 is not the best all mountain deck out there, certainly not a machine. It's a nice solid board though, definitely fills the niche for some aspects of riding. But I wouldn't be comparing it to a camber or camrock, that would be doing a disservice to the board.







"Trench digging edgehold and tremendous pop, becoming the go anywhere, shred anything asym twin."

Don't get me wrong, the TT is a great snowboard and very versatile, but it is also one of the most overhyped boards out there, which I think is why a lot of this 'No pop' talk has come up. As you said, I just want people to manage expectations. The board ain't cheap. How many threads have we had here where a beginner/intermediate is looking to buy a board and the TT is near the top of their list? Especially when it doesn't suit their riding at all. "_I never go in the park, and I never ride switch, should I get a Proto Type Two?"_


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

F1EA said:


> If you need more than a run and a half to tell if a board has good pop.... you're not much of a "skilled tester" are ya?


Hmmm, I dunno...



F1EA said:


> Ultrafear is even flat camber, and still has more pop than Proto II. *I havent tried the Proto II though*; but when a CRC board has less pop than a flat board....


but according to the above you never need to get on a board at all. 

Seriously though now. If you're demoing a board designed to ride all mountain you should at least take it to, you know... all mountain before forming an opinion about how it rides and what pop it has. And that's already like... 6¾ runs. 



Phedder said:


> "Trench digging edgehold and tremendous pop, becoming the go anywhere, shred anything asym twin."


Truth in advertising died a slow painful dead, what can I say.

No "tremendous pop", of course. It holds edge just fine for CRC, you could even say you can do pretty deep pencil-thin carves on it successfully. But again, as long as you understand that you're never getting the kind of carving you can do on a cambered board. 

I rode Funslinger and it's snappier, I think I said it somewhere up in the thread. And I also said T2 has a rather mild pop. But I flatly (ha) disagree with anybody who says that it has none. I just do. 

Well that settles it. I guess none of us will be drafted by NS to demo their boards any time soon. :wink:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> If you need more than a run and a half to tell if a board has good pop.... you're not much of a "skilled tester" are ya?


Hmmm... dunno if that's an advantageous statement.

Let me take carvability as comparison. As I've mentioned in an other thread, IMO there's a difference between what is an _easy_ to carve board vs. a _great_ to carve board. The former often isn't great - it's easy to get to a certain degree but will let you down when pushing hard - whereas the later often isn't easy - it takes some work and precision, but once there, it's awesome. 

On a new deck, I usually spend the full first day to find the sweet spot where the board carves best, tweaking with the binding placing, my weight distribution and stance. E.g. some cm more to tip or tail can make a difference if or if not I feel a magne point or overpush the tail, bit shifting to front edge or centered can make a difference if or if not I get that last bit of leverage but may loose performance on the heelside. Very first run on the current Flag on reference stance for example felt just plain odd to me. Tail washing out, bewildering grab of middle magne. If I would have stopped there, the take would have been that it's meh to carve. But after some tweaking to find the sweet spot? It's yay! 

Or take conditions. The Option of @wrathfuldeity was a blast right from scratch, I just rode it as he had set it up, with _his_ stance angle/width/setback - which were very close to mine, but not totally. Nonetheless, the board was incredible fun, easy AND great to carve. However, the snow conditions that day were super easy, the perfect amount of softness w/o yet being slippery. On a hardpack day, where more precision is required? The result may have been different. 

Or take the riders mood-of-the-day :laugh:. There are days I just don't feel it. Legs tired or not concentrated. A deck which was laying deep trenches at high speed the other day can become a wash out scratch around deck. 
The board is still the same, only the rider's capacity to access the board has changed. 

1 run is never enough for a reliable take. As for pop? I'm sure that there are also surrounding conditions affecting the outcome.



Noreaster said:


> Yeah, about that T2 pop thing, the curious thing is that those commenting on how it has no pop either took it out for a maybe a run and a half or never tried it at all.
> 
> Great skilled testers, y'all.





Noreaster said:


> ...If you want to carve your way to China and blast off cat tracks to the Moon stay with camber. Managing expectations is a key.





Argo said:


> One thing you wont like is the edge hold on what you considered hard packed. It is shit. I ride the neversummer crc profile 80% of the time. When its a groomer day I ride camber. As you saw I keep my camber board in my truck all season. Once you carve on camber you wont want crc...
> 
> There is no question that you could have fun with the board and its great for certain thing's, YOU or SO could carve it because you're great riders. you ride hard and fast on edge and crc just isnt the way to go. On a deep powder day you would be in love though.... you are probably in the top 5% of riding ability and could smoke 90% of the guys on the slopes and probably 95% of the ones on this forum (no offense guys). The average weekend rider cant understand that ability level.


Considering the "skilled tester"... A skilled tester to me is everyone who has ridden a deck enough time to have a good idea of it and not just a glimpse, no matter what his actual skill level is, as long as he communicates his level so one can take this into account (I reckon that's what @Noreaster had in mind, not the actual skill level of the rider). Reviews of beginners can be very interesting, cos they can give someone in the same level a good idea. (Because... there's also a thing like being over-skilled. If you're too skilled? You proly cannot relate to the limitations of a beginner/intermediate anymore.)

That's why I like to ask in such threads and get the takes from riders of various skill level, if "skilled testers" as defined above. My skillset is very unidimensional. @Argo's comment is deceiving. I'm sure that 90% of you guys ride switch better or can butter better than I, so I'm always interested into beginners / intermediates takes on boards for a new to me riding style, cos I can access many characteristics of a board equally limited. 

Considering expectations? Given the current diverging _subjective_ answers on the T2 pop-ability? I could end up in the "I don't find the pop" party - cos it could be that one needs good technique to access it which I don't have - or in the other cos I take the time to try to find it's sweet spot. I proly won't find it to be a _great_ carver - cos my expectations in that area are rather high- but maybe an _easy_ carver and that's fine. I don't expect it to hold flat carves at high speed; if it has easy to access acceleration out of turns at medium speed, that's fine. 

Thus: thanks to everyone for all the answers, gave me a lot to think about over the summer and I'm super eager to get my hands on different decks to demo as soon as the snow is back and see, how the quiver will shape up.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Hmmm, I dunno...
> 
> but according to the above you never need to get on a board at all.
> 
> ...


LOL

And I was commenting on HIS take of it and not "reporting" or reviewing on the NS Proto 2 pop. To be honest...... the pop or not is not even the main point for me. I despise the profile above all. Then the flex patterns (which are either stiff as fuck or limp)..... THEN the pop. I actually find carving on NS very fun (provided the surface is smooth).

All of which I have personally tried in more than 6 NS boards. And correct, I don't need to waste runs trying them out for the sake of making a "skilled tester" list or to confirm/deny the NS salespersons' statements in this forum  when I can use those same runs for other things. I'm not even a board tester, much less a skilled one.

Also..... I can do "all mtn" in 1 run. 
In case you didn't know, demo tents get setup in front of Roundhouse lodge, which is a small run-out to Peak Chair or one slightly longer run-out to Harmony or you can ride all the down to the base....... so yeah, 1 run is more than enough.

Tried at least 3 boards a couple of weekends ago (none were NS though... even they did have a demo tent set up). 2 of them I needed 1 run on. But there was one...... I only needed 1 run to figure out it was awesome, but still ended up spending half the day on it because it was just sooooooo good. Massive pop, floated like a champ, stable, pencil lines. Sweet board. I'm buying that board and will happily pay full retail (minus some store discount).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Hmmm... dunno if that's an advantageous statement.
> 
> Let me take carvability as comparison. As I've mentioned in an other thread, IMO there's a difference between what is an _easy_ to carve board vs. a _great_ to carve board. The former often isn't great - it's easy to get to a certain degree but will let you down when pushing hard - whereas the later often isn't easy - it takes some work and precision, but once there, it's awesome.
> 
> ...


You're talking carving.
I'm talking pop. You can tell if a board has pop in less than a run. (If you're a skilled tester).


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> You're talking carving.
> I'm talking pop. You can tell if a board has pop in less than a run. (If you're a skilled tester).


Hahahaha, the edit _had_ to come :laugh:

We're finally getting a cold front in ATM. It's going to snow in the mts... too late for my home mtn which has closed, but I pray that it's enough snow to convince some other resorts to keep their lifts spinning. All that talk abt boards made me eager to do some more turns!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Hahahaha, the edit _had_ to come :laugh:
> 
> We're finally getting a cold front in ATM. It's going to snow in the mts... too late for my home mtn which has closed, but I pray that it's enough snow to convince some other resorts to keep their lifts spinning. All that talk abt boards made me eager to do some more turns!



hahahaha
Maybe you know me too well


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

@F1EA which deck ?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

LOL F1 dkm. Let me know how that board PANS out ya? (Terrible pun intended hahah)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rogue said:


> @F1EA which deck ?


Burton Panhandler 156. 
I tried a few others the same day, but the PH was way too fun.

It's a pow board for sure. Rocker nose then flat. The 156 is pretty short but it's wide-ish so it floated non-stop. Without being a short-fatty. Kinda feels like a Fish but less taper, less setback, has more tail and a longer sidecut so it behaves differently enough.... also floatier/more loose and not as stiff as my other boards; and because it's flat camber and with a decent tail it's pretty easy to ollie it, whereas boards with more camber need a bit more puff to get the pop going. It took only 1 jump off a roller to see this thing has springy pop like mad. Take that Noreaster hahah. 

Similar core and laminates to my LL (which also has mad pop) but on a flat profile and a shorter length which makes it a lot friendlier.

It was bottomless turns up top, but then slushy at lower mtn so I rode in pretty much every condition..... 

Would have tried a few other boards but I didnt want to give up the Panhandler and the pow was running out. Also didnt have bindings for the other stuff as I was on channel bindings; next yr I better remember to bring extra discs for 4-hole boards because I wanted to try the Kazu, a Prior Khyber and a NS 25.

........ buuuuuut neni is not looking for pow boards


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I rode a Kazu 157 and really liked it. Obviously it was huge for me, but in the conditions we had after getting used to it, I liked how it rode . Definitely needed it set back a little more in the wet fresh snow we had because the nose did dive down a few times . It was lighter than my Jamie Lynn 151 I had with me or at least same weight which is saying something.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rogue said:


> I rode a Kazu 157 and really liked it. Obviously it was huge for me, but in the conditions we had after getting used to it, I liked how it rode . Definitely needed it set back a little more in the wet fresh snow we had because the nose did dive down a few times . It was lighter than my Jamie Lynn 151 I had with me or at least same weight which is saying something.


Wow that light?? also surprised you needed to slam the 157 back....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> ........ buuuuuut neni is not looking for pow boards


I am intrigued... Just haven't dared yet to open this Pandora's box


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

I know the comments on this are on the Lib Tech site but it sounds like what you're after 
Scroll to bottom of page for comments:
Round Nose Fish XC2 Snowboard 2016-2017 | Lib Tech

Edit: Just thought about the waist width! Maybe some plates?!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> I am intrigued... Just haven't dared yet to open this Pandora's box


hahah you know you're going to have to bite that bullet:

- Korua Apollo 152. Enough said. Buy it now.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> hahah you know you're going to have to bite that bullet:
> 
> - Korua Apollo 152. Enough said. Buy it now.


Hmmm... reckon that's a bit too much surf for me. Keep in mind, it's going to be my first encounter with "pow" boards (besides a massively oversized Hovy demo split). The Flag is as much pow oriented as I ever owned after only having ridden true cambers for years... so go easy on me :laugh:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Hmmm... reckon that's a bit too much surf for me. Keep in mind, it's going to be my first encounter with "pow" boards (besides a massively oversized Hovy demo split). The Flag is as much pow oriented as I ever owned after only having ridden true cambers for years... so go easy on me :laugh:



Nah. Don't worry too much about the "surfy" thing.
Yeah these are surfy boards in deep snow, but the Apollo is basically a bit of nose rocker to camber all the way back. On groomers this will be a ripper. Similar to the Landlord.... on fresh snow it is a surfboard, but on groomers it absolutely rails. And waaaaaaaaay more playful than an oversized Hovercraft...

The new (ie not the old school) Fish is a total surfboard. That's why I wouldn't send you that way. Even though there's a 151 which should be sweet for you  Also the Panhandler 152... that's a surfboard, but with more edge and tail than the Fish.

If you're looking for less of a surfy feeling... I guess the Flight Attendant 152. 

I think 152 is a new size as I dont remember it going that small before. Less directional than the Korua or Landlord.... but more camber and it's relatively narrow as well. So again, nose rocker to camber all the way back, on a "slight" taper and setback board and slightly stiffer than mid flex. Lots of pop, lots of spring from carves... stable. Floats. Yet it's basically full camber. I think 244mm waist.

The women's Burton Family Tree stuff are not directional camber... so forget those. Although they have the narrower wasit. Not the same energy return for carving and pop as the guys' boards. BUT they are super floaty, and more stable than rocker in the middle boards.

NS Swift 152...... yeah maybe too much surf as well. But NS are nice to carve on smooth groomers and there's good energy return on carves plus quite a bit edge so it holds edge pretty fine. The middle rocker and all the taper and setback makes it feel very loose. So the Dir camber stuff is probably a better option for you.

Look at a 159 Landlord vs 154 Flight Attendant vs 152 Endeavor Live vs 148? NS something vs ?? Dinos will Die something....









The FA is basically a normal all mtn board that floats. We rode some sweet sweet interior pow that day. Out of that group, only the NS was sinking


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

@neni Live on the wild side and see what that float and surf is all about...don't be shy, dive right in and let the light shine through. I felt like I had been cheated on what snowboarding is after I rode the Swift in pow. It's like I had never really snowboarded before lol Personal experience mind you, but there has been nothing like it yet and I suspect never will be. I think it was the self-actualization of snowboarding haha Maslow would be proud. 
@F1EA the Kazu was huge so take my experience with a grain of salt. I'm 130lbs 6.5 womens...the specs suggest 180+ and 11+ mens boot. I'm sure it was less work for me to lean forward vs onto my back foot. I don't think it needed to be slammed back, but set back one insert at least on the front foot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rogue said:


> @neni Live on the wild side and see what that float and surf is all about...don't be shy, dive right in and let the light shine through. I felt like I had been cheated on what snowboarding is after I rode the Swift in pow. It's like I had never really snowboarded before lol Personal experience mind you, but there has been nothing like it yet and I suspect never will be. I think it was the self-actualization of snowboarding haha Maslow would be proud.
> 
> @F1EA the Kazu was huge so take my experience with a grain of salt. I'm 130lbs 6.5 womens...the specs suggest 180+ and 11+ mens boot. I'm sure it was less work for me to lean forward vs onto my back foot. I don't think it needed to be slammed back, but set back one insert at least on the front foot.



Ahh ok so just one set of inserts back. Also that must have been lot of work with your foot size.....

Aaaaanyways, if it's not a pow stick it ain't worth my $$


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

F1EA said:


> I think 152 is a new size as I dont remember it going that small before. Less directional than the Korua or Landlord.... but more camber and it's relatively narrow as well. So again, nose rocker to camber all the way back, on a "slight" taper and setback board and slightly stiffer than mid flex. Lots of pop, lots of spring from carves... stable. Floats. Yet it's basically full camber. I think 244mm waist.


 @neni After riding with you ... perhaps we have similar wants...i.e., a responsive, lively, charger that surfs well (instead of a surfy ride). Anyway here's what I want...yet haven't found. A shovelish nose with a medium-rise rocker in the nose section, a camber dominate middle and tail...with the camber starting abit fore of the front binding and aft of the rear binding; and with a good amount of pintail/taper in the rear-end...and a smaller radius side cut for tight turns. I have an old Option Northshore 162 which is a cambered shovel nose/pin tail which rails and is lively...a charger...but doesn't quite do it in the really deep (and burns the back leg standing on the tail...and is slightly too wide)...thus needs some rocker in the nose. Also have a Charlie Slasher 164 which is rockered big nose, flat mid...which works for the deep, is surfy but doesn't have the liveliness and is too wide...and could benefit with some camber in the mid to tail sections. Due to my heft with small feet the boards in the 160+ range are too wide. And I'd imagine the boards that you want in a women's are too short. 

So if any manufactures are reading this...there is a market for stiff, cambered/responsive, narrow (23.5-24.5) boards in the 158-166 range with a smaller radius....and also need pow slayer with a shovel-rockered nose, extended cam mid and cam pintail/taper/split tail. PLEASE!!! Why is this needed....for small footed guys and for heavier gals and gals that are aggressive...like neni.

as for neni...me thinks you would want at least a 158-162 (my Option Trinity was a 158). The short little pow decks might be good for ripping trees but the beast I want is for more all mtn pow charging that will rip turns while surfing well...but not a stand-up open bowl surfer.

The trend is for short fat surfy...but for small feet (mine and most women) the short fat doesn't work very well...so to get the float in a narrow (for small feet) we need a longer narrow...with a shovel rock nose and pintail/split tail...but with a stiffer cambered mid/tail section with tighter radius. The rest of you all with big ass stink'n feet ... can :finger1:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> One thing you wont like is the edge hold on what you considered hard packed. It is shit. I ride the neversummer crc profile 80% of the time. When its a groomer day I ride camber. As you saw I keep my camber board in my truck all season. Once you carve on camber you wont want crc...
> 
> There is no question that you could have fun with the board and its great for certain thing's, YOU or SO could carve it because you're great riders. you ride hard and fast on edge and crc just isnt the way to go. On a deep powder day you would be in love though.... you are probably in the top 5% of riding ability and could smoke 90% of the guys on the slopes and probably 95% of the ones on this forum (no offense guys). The average weekend rider cant understand that ability level.


^Truth about crc vs camber...and definitely concur with Argo about neni's riding level. 

Crc works for riding a soft-mid-firm pack and for mid amount of powder...from 6" to 14" but deeper you need a dedicated pow deck.

But for anything less than 6" and on pow/soft/packed/firm/ice...at neni's level of riding...CAMBER rulez

There is some over lap for the soft, packed and up to 6-8 inches pow that either cam or crc works just fine...but the only difference is the amount of pop/liveliness...yet it is this liveliness of camber that makes things soooo much fun. So imho this is also where camber rulez.

After riding with neni and mr neni for a day at crystal...they really did school me...made me realize that I was not using my cambered boards to the upmost. I had been merely using them for speed and stability...but missing out on maximizing the inherent liveliness and energy return. It was really a thing of beauty seeing neni ripping/popping tight deep perfect carves on that Option Trinity 158. 

@neni Me thinks you won't be satisfied on anything less than what that Trinity had to offer...(and I have not seen nor know of another off-the-shelf women's board like it) The day at crystal, the ridin was easy...however me thinks the Trinity would hold up to your level of riding on firm and groomed ice (but perhaps go longer...like 160-162 for ice...unfortunately the Trinity was never issued longer than a 158). Anyway, I would encourage you to tap additional inserts in that Rad Air you got. Btw haven't heard anything and I'm still looking for ya.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @neni Me thinks you won't be satisfied on anything less than what that Trinity had to offer...(*and I have not seen nor know of another off-the-shelf women's board like it*) The day at crystal, the ridin was easy...however me thinks the Trinity would hold up to your level of riding on firm and groomed ice (but perhaps go longer...like 160-162 for ice...unfortunately the Trinity was never issued longer than a 158). Anyway, I would encourage you to tap additional inserts in that Rad Air you got. Btw haven't heard anything and I'm still looking for ya.


I'm working on this groomer charger topic... there's a local manufacterer who biulds fast narrow long boards... before trying to get more inserts into that old RadAir I wanted to re-check his designs. They're very pricy, and when I last time had demoed one, I didn't felt up to par yet, but maybe now it's the time...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> @neni After riding with you ... perhaps we have similar wants...i.e., a responsive, lively, charger that surfs well (instead of a surfy ride). Anyway here's what I want...yet haven't found. A shovelish nose with a medium-rise rocker in the nose section, a camber dominate middle and tail...with the camber starting abit fore of the front binding and aft of the rear binding; and with a good amount of pintail/taper in the rear-end...and a smaller radius side cut for tight turns. I have an old Option Northshore 162 which is a cambered shovel nose/pin tail which rails and is lively...a charger...but doesn't quite do it in the really deep (and burns the back leg standing on the tail...and is slightly too wide)...thus needs some rocker in the nose. Also have a Charlie Slasher 164 which is rockered big nose, flat mid...which works for the deep, is surfy but doesn't have the liveliness and is too wide...and could benefit with some camber in the mid to tail sections. Due to my heft with small feet the boards in the 160+ range are too wide. And I'd imagine the boards that you want in a women's are too short.
> 
> So if any manufactures are reading this...there is a market for stiff, cambered/responsive, narrow (23.5-24.5) boards in the 158-166 range with a smaller radius....and also need pow slayer with a shovel-rockered nose, extended cam mid and cam pintail/taper/split tail. PLEASE!!! Why is this needed....for small footed guys and for heavier gals and gals that are aggressive...like neni.
> 
> ...


Yep. You've just described the Landlord.
Nose rocker, camber to the tail contact. Tapered, setback, pintail, sharp sidecut.
The LL is pretty narrow too. Extremely responsive and poppy (by responsive I mean it's got a lot of carbon so the board reacts very very quickly to your inputs, but also has a lot of energy return) and it is not very stiff. It is stiffer than the FA though.

If it wasn't for how narrow it is and the camber, this would be a pure surfboard.... but these two things keep it all mountain enough; plus you can set it fwd of ref a bit if you want less surf. But still... it's a powder stick 

But still from what neni mentioned, the Flight Attendant is somewhat better choice as it is a bit softer and less surfboard (as in less taper, setback, normal tail and more camber), still has a shovel nose and comes in a shorter length. 

The Charlie is more of a stiff plank compared to the LL. Looooooong sidecut, nose rocker to flat, and a lot wider. A lot stiffer too. Like you said, great in pow, super floaty and it has really good edge hold and stability, but not a "fun" board at all. It's very stiff, not damp and doesn't have much energy return. This is really far from anything she's been describing all along.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> The LL is pretty narrow too.


Nope. May seem narrow _for a men's board_, but it's wide for everyone with small feet, like _any other_ men's board. No need to recommend men's boards... I'm over them. Once you have ridden a 170cm 29cm waist LL and still think it's a great idea, we can talk  (cos that's about what you recommend to me )


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Nope. May seem narrow _for a men's board_, but it's wide for everyone with small feet, like _any other_ men's board. No need to recommend men's boards... I'm over them. Once you have ridden a 170cm 29cm waist LL and still think it's a great idea, we can talk  (cos that's about what you recommend to me )


No no. I'm telling you get a 152 Men's Flight Attendant. Which you will be fine on. But you can get anything you want 
LL was for Wrath. He can get anything he wants too 

But unless Burton has new boards with Dir camber in the Family Tree line for next yr..... you're not going to find aggressive, directional, women's boards. I think nobody makes those.... you can find lots of women's freestyle boards though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

F1EA said:


> Yep. You've just described the Landlord.
> Nose rocker, camber to the tail contact. Tapered, setback, pintail, sharp sidecut.
> The LL is pretty narrow too. Extremely responsive and poppy (by responsive I mean it's got a lot of carbon so the board reacts very very quickly to your inputs, but also has a lot of energy return) and it is not very stiff. It is stiffer than the FA though.
> 
> ...


The 159/163 LL is still too wide and the 154 is too short for my mass...and just a quick look at the roc/cam profile seems a bit off in that where I'd put the bindings are right in the dead spots of the cam.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> .....you're not going to find aggressive, directional, women's boards. I think nobody makes those....


Radical, Zensnow, Kessler do (all Swiss, intetestinly). Just _bit_ $$$ :laugh: but I'm beginning to eyeball with one eye in that direction. 
(The other eye still looks into short playfull poppy charger, the initial reason for the thread)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> and just a quick look at the roc/cam profile seems a bit off in that where I'd put the bindings are right in the dead spots of the cam.


Huh?
No. 

The board is full camber from just before the nose contact all the way to the rear contact. 
Unless you plan to mount your bindings outside the channel.










My bindings are at Ref ^

Also you can't get this board cause they wont make it anymore


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Radical, Zensnow, Kessler do (all Swiss, intetestinly). Just _bit_ $$$ :laugh: but I'm beginning to eyeball with one eye in that direction.
> (The other eye still looks into short playfull poppy charger, the initial reason for the thread)


LOL

Yeah that's kindof in the custom board realm. I guess Prior can make you one. 
I know Kenai from the forum got a Prior Fissile made narrower...... a custom made Prior is not far from a regular priced board, especially when you factor the CAD exchange; and they do really good sales every once and again.

Oh what do we have here:
https://www.priorsnow.com/products/brandywine


But you're right... playful poppy charger.
why did we end up talking pow sticks?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> The 159/163 LL is still too wide and the 154 is too short for my mass...and just a quick look at the roc/cam profile seems a bit off in that where I'd put the bindings are right in the dead spots of the cam.


Ride Alter Ego or Berzerker. 159 has a 248 ww, 162 is 250. No taper, but the split tail on the Ego would act as a swallow tail, long entry rocker to mellow camber, tight sidecut. Doesn't match the specs you want exactly but it'd do a pretty good job I'd think. Possibly not quite cambered enough though. 

Or as F1EA mentioned Prior, there's the Khyber 160 you could get narrowed 1cm.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Radical, Zensnow, Kessler do (all Swiss, intetestinly). Just _bit_ $$$ :laugh: but I'm beginning to eyeball with one eye in that direction.
> (The other eye still looks into short playfull poppy charger, the initial reason for the thread)


If you're Swiss. (That Snowflake is looking lonelier every day, btw). 

But I don't see the point of FA really. From what I understand it has a big overlap with PYL anyway, and PYL is basically a men's version of Hel Yes, which is a poppy all mountain board and more playful than Flag. So right there, the circle is complete without a need to venture into pow sticks or too wide territory.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Commission a bespoke board to your specs; I've done it twice, and it's a fun and satisfying experience. Find a builder you trust, let them know what you're thinking, and together you can come up with something designed just for you and your wants.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> If you're Swiss. (That Snowflake is looking lonelier every day, btw).


Haha, bug is tickling in the ear? :laugh:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Haha, bug is tickling in the ear? :laugh:


You should be the one asking, heh.

The funny thing is I already decided it's probably wrong for me. But it somehow seems right... (now I sound like I'm talking myself into a really bad date).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> If you're Swiss. (That Snowflake is looking lonelier every day, btw).
> 
> But I don't see the point of FA really. From what I understand it has a big overlap with PYL anyway, and PYL is basically a men's version of Hel Yes, which is a poppy all mountain board and more playful than Flag. So right there, the circle is complete without a need to venture into pow sticks or too wide territory.


Yep.
Hel Yes, Talent Scout, Jess Kimura?.... I thought that was solved in page 1? 

We're talking her 2nd board


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alonzo said:


> Commission a bespoke board to your specs; I've done it twice, and it's a fun and satisfying experience. Find a builder you trust, let them know what you're thinking, and together you can come up with something designed just for you and your wants.


Did it work out as you intended on the first try? Or did you have to modify? I've been reluctant so far cos if s.o. would ask me what radius I wanted I'd be... uhm... uhmm... dunno?
But yeah, I could imagine that it's fun to spend time in a workshop and discuss n learn. (AND choose the colors!!! )


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

neni said:


> Did it work out as you intended on the first try? Or did you have to modify? I've been reluctant so far cos if s.o. would ask me what radius I wanted I'd be... uhm... uhmm... dunno?
> But yeah, I could imagine that it's fun to spend time in a workshop and discuss n learn. (AND choose the colors!!! )


Totally, both my experiences were fantastic. 

The first board I had built was a custom split which was built by Evan at Kindred Custom Snowboards out of Comox, British Colombia, Canada. It's a 178.5 x 26.8 big mountain charger/powder hybrid with 1.8 cms of taper, early rise directional camber, an offset 9 meter elliptical sidecut that is very much like the clothoid sidecut one would find on a Kessler (it starts tight in the nose and continuous lengthens out along the board length such that it's ~ 8.25 m in the nose and 9.75 m in the tail), very subtle traction bumps at the inserts, and a basalt lay-up with a-framed carbon stringers.

The most recent board was built for me by Jasey Jay Anderson out of Lac-Supérieur, Quebec, Canada. It's a 166 x 26.5 titanal carver based off a boardercross board. The lay-up uses glass, carbon and .4 mm titanal top and bottom, plus a bunch of rubber foil for dampening and to increase the bonding; it's a rocket.

Both boards ride like a dream, and both builders were great to deal with. In both instances, I had a really good idea of what I wanted to get out of the board and a lot of ideas in regard to materials and geometry and what not. However, I definitely deferred to the expertise of the builders. 

The people who do this stuff for a living do it because they are obsessed with snowboarding, and they know what they're doing. None of these guys are making fuck you money pressing decks, they are passionate artisans who are motivated to build the best boards they can. In both cases, I spent hours talking with the builders and discussing options before nailing down the concepts, and they both sent me CAD renderings before hand. In the case of Jasey Jay, I spent in excess of 4 hours talking with him about every possible detail, then he sent me two boards to test and let me keep the one I liked most and send the other back to him. Since then, he calls me every couple week to ask for more feedback. The guy is just plain obsessed with his craft, and it's _immediately_ apparent. In all, I've definitely spoken to him for more than six hours at this point! 

I am totally confident recommending either of those builders to anyone looking for a custom ride that is dialed in just for them. There are definitely a bunch of great options for custom builds in Europe too (Pogo and Swell Panik come to mind), though it's hard to beat the exchange on our Canadian dollar right now. Here in Canada, you have the two guys I've mentioned, plus Prior and Trapper that do full-on custom builds. In the states you have options as well, such as Donek.

I say, call a few, see who you jive with and take it from there. The custom process is awesome, and a lot of fun.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Salomon rumble fish? Based on the assassin and if it rides anything similar to that, a charger that carves, pops but still butters and is playful. Definitely worth a test if possible.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Elektropow said:


> Salomon rumble fish? Based on the assassin and if it rides anything similar to that, a charger that carves, pops but still butters and is playful. Definitely worth a test if possible.


It's short AND wide... hard to imagine that it carves. Already the Hel Yes is too wide for my liking... this Salomon is even wider. Not the way I want to go.

Anyhow, I think I have good options with the Hel Yes and NS in the pipeline to potentially cover the versatile/playful slowish crap groomer corner.



F1EA said:


> We're talking her 2nd board


Lol, 2nd board would be a true carving machine. Pow deck is only 3rd in line. 



Alonzo said:


> Totally, both my experiences were fantastic.
> 
> ...
> The people who do this stuff for a living do it because they are obsessed with snowboarding, and they know what they're doing.
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing your experience. Yeah... since off-the shelf doesn't exists, I'll go that route. And I think I found already such a guy here. He builds boards designed for our mtns and our riding style. Spent today on one of his new base women's boards and am very stoked how it rode. Very close to the sweet feel I had with Wraths Trinity. A narrow long medium to stiff camber deck, huge eff. edge, less unyielding than the flag, awesome (scary) pop :laugh: fley way more distance than I expected when launching off a li'll roller and man... that edge did bite into the surface and trenched! Took me three runs to get used to it, felt super odd at first... but once it clicked? Yeah... carve the mtn into pieces! Was funny how that board immediately showed me riding errors of mine, forced me to concentrate to ride properly but rewarded with so much joy when doing so. 

Gonna spend some more time on it to get a better idea of if I want to customize anything in it differently or get the very same build. And the best part of it? I can biuld it myself in his workshop under his supervision. So it's truly going to be _my_ board.

So yeah... the 2nd board - carving machine - is covered as well - if I don't mess it up 

So, F1EA, you can continue with no 3


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nitro got the Victoria, 245ww at 155, 1.5cm setback full camber, it's a high end board, borderline free ride, but still a more friendly flex than your flagship.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Nitro got the Victoria, 245ww at 155, 1.5cm setback full camber, it's a high end board, borderline free ride, but still a more friendly flex than your flagship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Same story... too wide. I've checked off the shelf brand camber decks for hours. All were too wide (or too short). Women in the USA seem to have bigger feet or don't care abt the leverage loss :dunno:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> So, F1EA, you can continue with no 3


 Finally!!


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

neni said:


> It's short AND wide... hard to imagine that it carves. Already the Hel Yes is too wide for my liking... this Salomon is even wider. Not the way I want to go.
> 
> Anyhow, I think I have good options with the Hel Yes and NS in the pipeline to potentially cover the versatile/playful slowish crap groomer corner.
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome - there's no substitute for edge length. I think you'll be happy with your decision. It's fun to get input into your board design to have it dialed in just for you, and it's cool to have a one-of-a-kind board. You'll have to show us all how it turns out when it's done. 

Cheers.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Alonzo said:


> I actually love my Type Two. It's a really fun board because it's _so_ easy to ride. Turns great, butters well, is the most forgiving, predictable thing I've stepped on in my life, which is why it's my lazy board. There are no surprises when riding my Type Two. Turns actually feel really awesome on it, even though it's really soft for my taste, and I don't find it to be as squirrelly flat basing as other CRC boards I've ridden (though I am essentially never flat basing - only when buttering or setting up for an ollie, I'm always on edge). I will never sell it, and recommend it as a great board choice.
> 
> With that being said, it is literally the least poppy board I have ridden since the 90's. I bring a minimum of two boards to the hill every day, and have put close to 20 days on my Type Two. I just stepped off the hill after the 41st day of my 22nd season. In that time I have ridden a few boards, and I know what a poppy board feels like. The Type Two is a dead board - it pops like a skateboard that has been left in the rain.
> 
> That's fine, the lack of pop is definitely at least partially responsible for how predictable it is - it will _never_ buck. No board is awesome at everything, which is why quivers are key. The Type Two is a great cruiser, has a really well-tuned flex and sidecut, and is board you could ride half-confidently while drunk and underslept; that's why it's my lazy board.


Alonzo sums up my experience on the TT. I love it too. Very fun to ride. I usually ride consuming several beers throughout the day so I need a board that I can handle drunkish or half-drunkish. :drinking: Not sure about the pop since I'm not much of a jumper but it is fast, and is effortless for switch riding, and is just plain fun. It's a classic all-rounder not excellent at any one thing but pretty good at everything. I would love to try a Funslinger though.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Finally!!


What I think you should do is start with #3 . No joke.

Look for powder boards that are around mid flex with either rocker nose+camber to the tail or rocker to flat with long EE. Your choice whether you want narrow/regular or wide.

There's quite a few boards which would fit any bill. So I'd say try to define what you want first and foremost.... be it exclusively powder, playful tree or big mtn stuff, versatile powder, pow and carving, etc.

Then once you try that one in non-pow you'll see if you need the others.


----------



## Jackie Sasaki (Oct 3, 2017)

*All Mountain with Pop - NS or Niche?*



neni said:


> Same story... too wide. I've checked off the shelf brand camber decks for hours. All were too wide (or too short). Women in the USA seem to have bigger feet or don't care abt the leverage loss :dunno:



Hey did you get the NS Aura? I think the Aura replaced the Raven (which I bought last year 16-17 model) in a 149. I am 5'5 with size 7 feet. I absolutely love it and it felt way more stable then the Proto type two 145 I tried. The NS Aura I think might be perfect for All Mountain but very little Freestyle. I am looking for something more playful this season and revisiting the Proto Type Two in a 148 (for added stability) but I worry it won't give me the butterflies like the Raven (Aura) did. I'm also considering the Niche Minx (mostly park) or Sonnet as I've heard great things.

Have you considered the Niche Sonnet for an All Mountain with Pop option?

- JS


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jackie Sasaki said:


> Hey did you get the NS Aura? ...
> Have you considered the Niche Sonnet for an All Mountain with Pop option?


Will demo both, T2 and Aura, to see which fits better. There's a new 4pass in our region which includes also a resort with a park and I really intend to exersice my new discovered joy to take hops there, so I think I can find out quite easily which one is earier on my old bones 

Never seen a Niche... reckon its a rather small US based brand?


----------



## Jackie Sasaki (Oct 3, 2017)

neni said:


> Will demo both, T2 and Aura, to see which fits better. There's a new 4pass in our region which includes also a resort with a park and I really intend to exersice my new discovered joy to take hops there, so I think I can find out quite easily which one is earier on my old bones
> 
> Never seen a Niche... reckon its a rather small US based brand?



Please do let me know how your demos go! I cannot get over the new graphic on the T2 she's a beauty, and one of the reasons I am having a hard time deciding which board i really want. 
Niche is out of Salt Lake City and their entire line is eco-friendly. Just hear great things about the minx for park/all-mtn.
Also exercising the GNU Eco choice (aka LC) but am thinking it might be too similar to my Raven (Aura).


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Just to make things more difficult: 








[/url]IMG_20170525_163642_084 by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]




Jackie Sasaki said:


> Please do let me know how your demos go! I cannot get over the new graphic on the T2 she's a beauty, and one of the reasons I am having a hard time deciding which board i really want.
> Niche is out of Salt Lake City and their entire line is eco-friendly. Just hear great things about the minx for park/all-mtn.
> Also exercising the GNU Eco choice (aka LC) but am thinking it might be too similar to my Raven (Aura).


----------



## Jackie Sasaki (Oct 3, 2017)

Rogue said:


> Just to make things more difficult:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Spent some time on the Proto TT today. Awesome board. Very similar to the original but with more pop and more grip.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Little update from my side... got to ride a NS Aura 152 today... and got to say, it surprized me . Very fun board to ride, really liked it. Rode it all day from hardpack shade runs to off piste freshies and later in the day heavily rutted stuff... Held an edge on steep hardpack very well, and all in all was just a step on it and feel good board. Can be pushed, holds an aggressive carve, smooth on lading, and has that sweet dampening of crud SO loved in his Raptor.

Yeah... really liked that lady. Expected to swap for a tried and trusted camber deck quickly, but happily rode her all day. Never perceived the odd whiggly feel straight lining I had from former demos of such profiles (of decks which admittedly were not well sized to me). With this well sized Aura, CRC have their place, indeed. She'll be a rival to the Flag for my daily resort driver


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the more aggressive Ripsaw profile combined with the Variogrip sidecut pretty well solves the inherent edge hold issues that have historically plagued rockered boards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, the more aggressive Ripsaw profile combined with the Variogrip sidecut pretty well solves the inherent edge hold issues that have historically plagued rockered boards.


I don't know what it is, I know too little about those tech terms... but I deliberately took her to the steepest open slope which had windblown man made hardpack, bare ground all day by skiers, and deliberately pushed the edges in these steeps... and they didn't make me feel uneasy. I've to admit that I'm very positively surprized, after reading all the comments on CRC having issues with edgehold. This deck doesn't.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

neni said:


> I don't know what it is, I know too little about those tech terms... but I deliberately took her to the steepest open slope which had windblown man made hardpack, bare ground all day by skiers, and deliberately pushed the edges in these steeps... and they didn't make me feel uneasy. I've to admit that I'm very positively surprized, after reading all the comments on CRC having issues with edgehold. This deck doesn't.


It's basically making the cambered sections in the tips more prominent in the camber profile and the sidecut has is multiple radii to create more contact points.

I really like the Variogrip. It works on hard pack and it's unnoticeable in powder or softer snow. Some of the other grip techs are too grabby in softer snow for my preference.


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

Nivek said:


> Look at the Arbor Swoon rocker.
> 
> And this will come as a shock to those that have been here a while, but I've been having some pretty good times on some Mervins, like the Space Case. I'm still not convinced their quite worth the money, but a good sale helps. So maybe consider the Gnu Velvet or Ladies Choice.


What is the main difference between the Space Case and Rider's Choice as both are asymmetrical and C2 profiles?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad to hear you liked the new Ripsaw CRC profile, neni!

I bought a new Chairman this year with that profile because it was awesome at holding an edge when I tested it last season (the sidecut obviously also comes into play). I've been on cambered boards for decades and can carve just as well on this new R-CRC profile. I believe there is a lot of dogma in the snowboard world over camber and board width, but that's another story. I started to see this after trying other profiles (although have never tried RCR or magnatraction) and trying a wide board. 

Like your SO, I have been on the Raptor as my main board for a few years. The new ripsaw profile & sidecut holds an edge noticeably better than the Raptor (the Raptor has original CRC, not Ripsaw CRC).
I have not ridden the new Chairman yet this season because I am waiting for more/better snow, but I took out my old Burton T6 cambered board and it sucked in comparison (this board used to be awesome, so age and use must have something to do with it). 

Right now for early season, I am ridding a relatively narrow trad camber Donek board designed for softboot carving, and it is also great for that, but I'll be able to make a better comparison once I get back on the Chairman and can take both boards out on the same day. 

Hope to get another chance to ride with you & your SO someday....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> What I think you should do is start with #3 . No joke.
> 
> Look for powder boards that are around mid flex with either rocker nose+camber to the tail or rocker to flat with long EE. Your choice whether you want narrow/regular or wide.


Ok... I think I begin to see the light :laugh: Rode a pow board the first time today.

Inspired by @Rogue, I did demo a NS Swift 152 today. Today was pow day... Ullr delivered a deep fluffy perfect sweet dump. And... I've got to admit, I'm all over getting a pow board, lol.
Not the Swift, tho. It was way too wide for my feet, a real boat. I totally get why ppl like the Swift; but my feet didn't like it on windblown hardpack n hardpack back to lift cat tracks.

Still had a great day with it. Gonna need to find me such a smooth stubby tail big nose tapper thingy _with a decent narrow waist_. _Loved_ how one could recklessly dive down a slope, fall line, and enjoy the float and swoosh the short tail around n turn on a dime in narrow gullies. Loved how much smoother it was than my Flag in rutted pow.
Yep; you were right. I need a pow board 

Eyeballing a Maverix 150 now... tho... it may be a little soft for me...? Any girls here having tried the Maverix?


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Picked up a NS25 for powder and can't wait to try it in Mammoth this January. Perfect compliment to my type two


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Ok... I think I begin to see the light :laugh: Rode a pow board the first time today.
> 
> Inspired by @Rogue, I did demo a NS Swift 152 today. Today was pow day... Ullr delivered a deep fluffy perfect sweet dump. And... I've got to admit, I'm all over getting a pow board, lol.
> Not the Swift, tho. It was way too wide for my feet, a real boat. I totally get why ppl like the Swift; but my feet didn't like it on windblown hardpack n hardpack back to lift cat tracks.
> ...


hahahah Everybody needs a powder board 

My wife just got a Salomon Pillow Talk. Hasn't ridden it yet, but it's mid-wide though; so not really what you're looking for, but flat to rocker, mid-stiff, sharp sidecut and a stubby pin tail. That shape is dreamy. Kinda similar to the Fullbag G board, but wider. So, for you.... that Fullbag 147 looks pretty interesting actually.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Sooooo.... gathered some T2 impressions*

Had an awesomly fun groomer day on a Type Two. A 145, which is _tiny_ compared to what I usually ride (the idea was to go smdeliberatly small as I'm a beginner if it comes to riding switch, and beginners size down. Right?)

Didn't do more than three turns switch... it was simply too much fun to test her out in my preferred direction, lol.

Very surprized that she actually is plenty fun to carve. Of course, with that small size, I had to adjust n rebalance my weight distribution and put less strain on the end, the short edge is not for aggressive carves at speed, but once I found how much she'll hold, it was fun to bounce n spring from small radius carve to carve. Plenty of pop in that li'l deck! 
Also felt comfy to flatbase runouts, and best of all, in the rutted afternoon bumps n scraped patches she's nimble as a snake. 

Hahaha... I would _never_ have thought I could have such a good time on such a small board.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

So....which one did you like better,the Aura or T2? or is the Aura the womens T2? btw,Merry christmas and have a great holiday!:smile:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

t21 said:


> So....which one did you like better,the Aura or T2? or is the Aura the womens T2? btw,Merry christmas and have a great holiday!:smile:


Hard to say. Both? 

The size of the two is so different (Aura 152, T2 145) it's sort of useless to compare them side by side. I got them with different aims in mind, Aura sized to be more freeride, T2 for playful cruising. And it turns out that they both fit their parts as pieces of the growing quiver. 

Both are for groomer days. I take out Aura when the resort is still rather empty, to charge n carve. She's great to carve big aggressive turns; kind of how I ride the Flag, but with the advantage of having a way better dampening on crud n bumps, and as she's more narrow, she's easier on my feet, love the plus in leverage. Edhe hold is beautiful on icy pitches, stable to flat base runouts.

T2 is way shorter; obviously, she doesn't hold the same push, but I've been surprized how well she still accelerates out of a well balanced carve once I found her spots. She'll be the main board once the slopes fill up with ppl (mind that our groomers are very narrow compared to what I've seen in US). Alonzo put it very well:



Alonzo said:


> I actually love my Type Two. It's a really fun board because it's _so_ easy to ride. Turns great, butters well, is the most forgiving, predictable thing I've stepped on in my life, which is why it's my lazy board. There are no surprises when riding my Type Two. Turns actually feel really awesome on it, even though it's really soft for my taste, and I don't find it to be as squirrelly flat basing as other CRC boards I've ridden (though I am essentially never flat basing - only when buttering or setting up for an ollie, I'm always on edge). I will never sell it, and recommend it as a great board choice.
> 
> With that being said, it is literally the least poppy board I have ridden since the 90's. I bring a minimum of two boards to the hill every day, and have put close to 20 days on my Type Two. I just stepped off the hill after the 41st day of my 22nd season. In that time I have ridden a few boards, and I know what a poppy board feels like. The Type Two is a dead board - it pops like a skateboard that has been left in the rain.
> 
> That's fine, the lack of pop is definitely at least partially responsible for how predictable it is - it will _never_ buck. No board is awesome at everything, which is why quivers are key. The Type Two is a great cruiser, has a really well-tuned flex and sidecut, and is board you could ride half-confidently while drunk and underslept; that's why it's my lazy board.


Indeed, step on it, and ride. Blast through rutred crud, or just cruise with lazy legs, slalom through moguls in quick turns, no squirrely feel when flat basing straight line to cover runouts. 

Tho, the point I don't seem to agree is softness and pop. But this may be cos I'm on the women's version, which may be indeed bit different than the men's. I don't actually think she's really soft. My Savvy was soft; squirrely and a flat base no go. The T2 has a decent well balanced flex IMO. I've a terrible technique if it comes to ollies, but I could easily do it right away on the T2. It also springs out of a turn very sweet (made me giggle n laugh all through runs where I could spring from short tight carve to the next, delighted and surprized that this is feasible on such a small sized board).

So, in short, both Aura and T2 have their places now in my quiver as they both offer lot of fun.


----------

